# Stuck router bit



## latebloomer (Jan 30, 2011)

I am new to this forum. I have yet to search all answers on stuck router bits and I will keep looking.

Problem: I have a stuck router bit on my Bosch 1613 EVS. I have not used the router for many years (It actually had less than 12 hours of use until my ex-son-in-law borrowed it.) My ex-son-in-law (I did say "ex" didn't I. borrowed the router 3-4 years ago. He used it on a considerable amount of drywall. He returned the router and put it away without cleaning it and left the 1/4 inch bit in the router. The router was VERY dirty with drywall dust. The nut securing the collet loosened but did not release the bit. The nut will only go so far counterclockwise. I have even tried using vice grips to move the bit (I am not interested in saving the bit.) with no success. I now have the stuck bit and collet soaking in WD 40.

What should I do if the WD 40 does not work?

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure if you have tried this or not, loosen the nut until it gets hard to turn then use your wrench and loosen it again. All of my routers work this way. If it still does not release ths nut all the way and remove the collet and try to remove the bit with some type off oil and gentle tapping.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

#1, be careful with vice grips on the collet itself.
I guess I would try blowing it out with compressed air, then lock vice grips on the router bit, and gently try to twist is free with another pair, maybe wrapped in a rag (to protect the collet itself.

Another might be to put the collet back in the router and gently tap the bit gently with a hammer to see if it will loosen up.

It might be the there is a little rust bonding the two together.
Good luck!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Terry

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## latebloomer (Jan 30, 2011)

This is a great forum! I had advice almost immediately. I did get the collet with the retaining nut and bit out of my router. Strangely, I found no rust. I am wondering that it might be possible that the drywall dust with just a slight amount of moisture over several years cemented the bit in the collet.
Thanks to everyone.


----------



## CML757 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry, I have to ask. Why would anyone use a router on drywall? Surely there are better tools for the job. Sounds like your daughter made the right decision... :lol:

Chris


----------



## juliemama (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a Bosch 1617EVSPK with a 1/4" Self-Releasing Collet Chuck. The bit got stuck and I could not pull it out. So I called Bosch. Wow! What service! I had an answer in less than two minutes. Put the nut back on the motor, tighten it, then loosen it just a small amount. Hit the side of the nut with a wrench and the collet will release. I was able to pull out the bit with no trouble after that.


----------

